# Bike Parking Garage around Penn Station



## pagong

I'm thinking of riding my bike from Penn station down to Wall Street everyday. I live on Long Island and I take the LIRR every day. Since bringing my bike on the train requires me to take the off-peak trains (not an option), I'm thinking that maybe I can just park my bike around Penn Station. This would save me $$$ on metro cards.


----------



## team_sheepshead

Here is a list of bike parking garages from the Transportation Alternatives website. Good luck. If you are leaving your bike anywhere outdoors overnight, just make sure it's a bike you can afford to replace. I would not trust leaving my bike overnight anywhere that's accessible to the public, including a parking garage. 

I used to ride to work often in NYC. I would leave my bike in a public bike rack at the foot of a skyscraper, during daylight hours in plain view of thousands of people. But that still didn't stop thieves from taking whatever components they could.

Manhattan
85 4th Ave (at 10th St.) - Secure bike room $25 per month
888 Eighth Avenue (at 53rd Street) - $10 per 10 hours
J & S Rent-A-Locker, 147 W. 35th Street (b/w Broadway amd 7th ave) - $5 per day
105 Essex Street (b/w Delancey and Rivington)
80 Pine Street (West side of Water Street b/w Pine and Maiden)
Best Parking, 310 W. 40th Street (b/w 8th and 9th) - $15 per hour
Central Parking, 224 Mulberry Street (b/w Prince and Spring) - $40 per month
Chelnik Parking, 200 E. 27th Street (at 3rd Avenue) - $6.50 per hour, $206 per month
Chelnik Parking, 425 Park Avenue (at 55th Street) - $23 per hour
FastPark, 49 W. 38th Street (at 9th Avenue) - $20 per day
Gallant Parking, 182 E. 95th Street (at 3rd Avenue) - $21 per day
Impark, 55 Water Street (south of William Street) - $30 per month for non-tenants
Kinney System, 345 W. 58th Street (at 8th Avenue) - $37 per day, $16 per hour
Metropolitan Museum of Art, 1000 5th Avenue (at 82nd Street) - open during museum hours


----------

